# Ohio Rat Breeders



## RadiantRatties

I cannot find any Ohio rat breeders other than Raffinhouse and those ratties are always reserved. Anyone know of any?


----------



## theRatGirl

http://jennismischief.com/
http://www.rattiez.webs.com/
http://www.pymarattery.com/

These were the only ones I could find! Good luck!


----------



## RattusMaximus

This isn't a rat breeder, but a decent rat rescue is Rattie Tattie Rescue below.
http://www.rattietattierescue.com
I think its in Cincinatti...


----------

